# Griffin



## DLCOO7 (11/6/16)

Hi guys I got a griffin rta with 1 grub screw stripped on the post . Is it possible just to replace the build deck as everything else is in great condition. Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/6/16)

Have you tried stuffing a tiny bit of toilet paper in to the head,to use for torque. You may get it out and its just the screw thats stripped not the post thread, think a screw is easier to replace.


----------



## Mac75 (11/6/16)

You could also try a Torx. Maybe T3 or 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLCOO7 (11/6/16)

Its the actual post thats stripped not the screw. I changed the screw it juat spins when tightening it up but doesnt actually get tight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (11/6/16)

You could use another slightly bigger screw to take a new thread on the post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLCOO7 (11/6/16)

Thx any suggestion on what size I need to ask for ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLCOO7 (11/6/16)

I'll take the one original size screw and get one or two sizes up. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLCOO7 (11/6/16)

Willing to sell or trade if anyome wants this for spare parts . Got both glass tanks and o rings 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (11/6/16)

DLCOO7 said:


> Willing to sell or trade if anyome wants this for spare parts . Got both glass tanks and o rings
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Maybe put in the classifieds section if you're dead set on getting rid of it.


----------

